# 1996 Golf 2.0 GL



## Hillbilly6950 (Jul 21, 2018)

I just bought this car. It had the c.e.l. on, code read p0302 mis fire cyl.2 . I drove the car and the c.e.l. started to blink and the car lost power. I made it to a auto parts . I put new plug wires on . Car ran ok still the c.e.l. was on ." The next day I went and turned the c.e.l. off " and the car immediately started to bog down loss of power .but still got up to speed and made it home . I parked it . Next I bought a new coil and installed. Started right up put in gear and the car wont drive now just barerly moved . But In reverse shutters real bad but moved fine . not sure what to do at this point ..any help would be appreciated thank you


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Hillbilly6950 said:


> I just bought this car. It had the c.e.l. on, code read p0302 mis fire cyl.2 . I drove the car and the c.e.l. started to blink and the car lost power. I made it to a auto parts . I put new plug wires on . Car ran ok still the c.e.l. was on ." The next day I went and turned the c.e.l. off " and the car immediately started to bog down loss of power .but still got up to speed and made it home . I parked it . Next I bought a new coil and installed. Started right up put in gear and the car wont drive now just barerly moved . But In reverse shutters real bad but moved fine . not sure what to do at this point ..any help would be appreciated thank you


You're in the wrong forum. You want to be posting this up in the Golf/Jetta III forum.

The "Gol" (no 'f') forum is for the Brazilian-made Gol (totally different car).


----------

